# System flaws!!



## adrenalinskr (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok first I have to say Hello! Just signed up but got this problem. 
I started getting a stereo together for my 2005 yukon. Actually most I had in the basement and thought I should use it and now is getting out of control. I had a Kenwood DDX719 HU installed and I have got to put in k2 power 6.5 woofers for front doors tweeters are pheonix gold Ti series I got that setup from an installer said its a nice combo. I might use Jl-xr100-ct tweeters for ambient? I have Jl xr-650-cxi for rear fill and 1-8w7 behind rear seat none have been installed. My question is how important is a dsp my hu is got no tuning capabilities by the way. I can get a pxa-h800 with rux controller for 300 bucks.


----------

